# how do you get better?



## eclecticsheep (Sep 4, 2005)

is it slowly or 
over one night?


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Its gradual.There are setbacks.when you are halfway there,you mix up normal bad feelings with dp bad feelings and you fall back.there were times on my recovery I was 100% calm,but was so used to thinking the old,bad way that I convinced myself that I was anxious when i was not,or depressed when i was not.overnight recovery does not exsist.not in my mind anyway,so give yourself pleanty of time to recover.Dont compare your progress with anyone else.This is the worst thing you can do,as u feel you have to be hitting targets when what you really need to do is gove your body and mind a break and get their breath back.Faith and belief in yourself.No pressure.


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

gradual

be patient


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

It's usually pretty slow. It's also usually very simple.


----------



## eclecticsheep (Sep 4, 2005)

how can it be slimple?

good to hear that it is gradual,
because this makes me relax a bit.
i thought that if it was going to be sudden i would never recover


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

Does anyone know if its a normal part of recovery to worry about recovery itself? It seems like if I feel okay for a while then it doesn't seem real - like the DP is the real part or the part I identify myself with!
Weird huh?


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

eclecticsheep said:


> how can it be slimple?
> 
> good to hear that it is gradual,
> because this makes me relax a bit.
> i thought that if it was going to be sudden i would never recover


It just is simple. It's not easy, but then it's not complicated either. For me, it was simply a matter of focusing away from my symptoms, facing whatever I was afraid of, getting back into life and relationships more, exercising, and a few other things. It doesn't necessarily require some extensive therapy or radical drug cocktails.


----------



## furtherwest (Nov 3, 2005)

eventually you learn that by freaking out about DP, you are creating more anxiety and thus creating more DP...and on and on until you die.

you learn how to ACCEPT your feelings and thoughts (no matter how distressing they are). you learn to stop FIGHTING them. just let them come and let them go. it is nearly impossible at first, but eventually you take the adrenalin rush (power) away from your DP/anxiety.

Try to not be impressed by your DP/anxiety. Learn to shrug your shoulders and say "thats just DP" whether it feels genuine or not.

Be prepared to let time pass, it takes a long time for the message to get through. eventually the message does get through... and DP/anxiety begins to sit in the BACKGROUND, interruptions of thought lessen and your life begins to take place outside of your head (it always was).

The next time you are super anxious or DP, try not to run from it. Try not to analyze or rationalize the feelings ...just ACCEPT them. do your best not run from the experience. let it come and then let it go... shrug your shoulders "that was just DP" and bring your focus back to earth.

Try it once, see what happens.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

its gradual for sure. Setbacks are just blips in the recovery process. By dealing with the DP, and not giving it so much of your attention, each DP attack will just lose its value. It wont be as catastrophic as your mind makes it. DP is like your minds way of creating your biggest anxiety, losing it, so dont give in to the trap. Positive attitude is key.


----------



## lies (Nov 14, 2005)

hey
nice to read these hints
strange how it can come so sudden
but go so slowly
for as far as i can remember it went quite quickly
a month or so, that everything became more real
it went, from one day on the other
xxx


----------

